# Rotary Cutter Help



## Billy_Bearing (Jul 5, 2013)

guys n Gals im just about to buy my cutter would you go for the - 45mm Quick-Change Rotary Cutter (RTY-2/NS)

or the - 60mm Quick-Change Rotary Cutter (RTY-3/NS)


​​​
or some other model? please help http://www.olfa.com/RotaryCutters.aspx


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

FYI - The bigger the blades.... the more expensive the replacements will be. Keep that in mind


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

The 45mm might be more common? Thus finding a a replacement blade could be cheaper and easier.

My standard "RTY-2/G" 45mm was £8 delievered I think?

The other important thing is the cutting pad... IMO buy something that gives you space to work mine is A2 I think that is the perfect size


----------



## Billy_Bearing (Jul 5, 2013)

cheers dudes


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with the 45mm


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I got my 45mm cutter with self healing mat. ( was a kit) for $17. A set of 5 replacement blades r about $15 all from Walmart


----------

